# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Rainforest Herps (rcteem)

## rcteem

http://rainforestherps.com/images/rainforestherps468a.gif[/IMG]


*Owner:* Chris Teem
*Location:* Washington D.C.
*Info:*  I have been working with reptiles and amphibians for seventeen years and working with poison dart frogs since 2003. I have successfully bred and worked with over twenty species of dart frogs. I attribute this success to my travels throughout Brazil, Peru, and Panama to study their natural environment and through other members help in this hobby. This has always been a passion of mine and always will be! I hope to further this hobby with my dart frogs, supplies, and any knowledge I can offer to y'all. I thank you again for checking us out and look forward to doing business with you!
*Contact:* 919-744-1343 or rainforestherps@gmail.com


*Please feel free to post any good or bad experience you have had with me. If you experience a problem you are not happy with please contact me first to give me a chance to make it right.*

----------


## VicSkimmr

I recently ordered some very nice broms from Chris. They arrived in great condition and I could not be happier. I love that he takes pics of each type of bromeliad instead of just putting a list up with names.

----------


## cbrousseau

I ordered some awesome d.tinc matecho Froglets from Chris! the frogs came in safe and sound looking vary helthy and the packing was vary good. another thing is that I love that he is vary easy to get ahold of, he got back to me vary quickly witch was great! Im vary happy with everything and would recommend buying from him because i know i will be in the future! thanks again!!

----------


## Martin

I've never actually bought anything from Chris, but I want to give a big shoutout to him anyway. He is extremly helpfull and we discussed how it's possible for him to ship frogs internationally to me. Even though we might go through with it (because of totally other reasons), he was really helpfull and explainen the whole process and told me everything I needed to know.

Thumbs up for this man!

----------


## John Clare

Re: Rainforest Herps (rcteem)
*Negative Experience*

Purchased his vanzolinii froglets on July 23rd (paid immediately).

He told me he was going out of the country and couldn't ship until he returned on August 2nd. Sometime around August 5th I messaged him to ask what was going on and he changed his story. He told me he was moving everything to Washington DC. This excuse was given for several weeks. Not sure how one spends a month moving and disregards customers. 

Since that time I have kept asking and asking for the frogs, he would either ignore my messages or give me a day of the week he intended to ship, but wouldn't come through (this happened several times). He even got me to call him on the phone and we proceeded to have a nice conversation, but here I am 2.5 weeks later with no frogs.

I demanded my money back last week but that message too was ignored.

I initiated a dispute with Paypal a couple of days ago and he has yet to respond.

I will not be dealing with Robert Chris Teem again and I would urge anyone else thinking about it to avoid him.

----------


## SmackoftheGods

*Copied from Dendroboard:

Negative with the possibility of amendments*

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/spo...ilability.html

I purchased four bromeliads from Chris Teem on August second. This was a transaction with a third party involved. This third party wanted to combine shipping with me since he knew I was looking at bromeliads.

Chris was very intense on being paid ASAP, however, never during the process of our transaction did I feel like the same urgency was being applied to getting our order out.

After two weeks of not hear anything I PM’d Chris:

Quote:
Originally Posted by *SmackoftheGods* 
_Hey Chris,

I haven't heard anything from (third party), so I figured I'd come straight to the source. Any news about those broms you're supposed to send out? I was under the impression that they were going out yesterday, but I haven't heard anything from anyone. Any news would be great 

- Jake_



Quote:
Originally Posted by *rcteem* 
_I didn't ship them yet as (third party) told me he was going out of town...I really need to talk to him too as soon as possible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk_



Quote:
Originally Posted by *SmackoftheGods* 
_Hi Chris just a follow up,

I've tried getting in touch with (third party) a couple of times since last you and I spoke. Currently he is incommunicado.... It happens sometimes... or maybe I was wrong and he _is_ still out of town. I don't know. However, I know that I've got an escudo tank and (third party) has a Cristobal tank that we're trying to finish and at least for me one of the few remaining things is a few large broms. While I'm confident that (third party) will be home by the time the bromeliads arrive, if you feel uncomfortable shipping to him you are more than welcome to ship to me. My shipping address is:_



To this I received no response.

I finally got confirmation last Monday, August 22, from the third party that Chris had shipped our bromeliads out and that expected arrival would be that Wednesday or Thursday. Saturday rolled around so I sent Chris a PM:

Quote:
Originally Posted by *SmackoftheGods* 
_Hi Chris,

I'm writing just because I feel like I'm lacking details.... I haven't heard from you about whether my broms have been shipped or not, nor have I heard when they should be arriving. I've spoken with (third party) a few times this week and my understanding is that you shipped them on Monday, but as of last night they still had not arrivied. I have confidence that you will get the broms to where they need to be, safe and healthy, but I suppose I'm looking for some reassurance from you. _Did_ the broms go out on Monday? And if they did, did you happen to get a tracking number for them? It would be nice to know where they are, and if USPS screwed up it would be nice to have some proof that it's their fault (I don't imagine that broms are particularly fond of 7 days of darkness and 100+ degree weather).

I guess I'd just like to know what's up. I look forward to hearing from you,

- Jake_



To this I received no response.

As the time limit for me filing a claim via paypal was running up I felt it was time to take action and I sent an e-mail early this morning:

Quote:
Originally Posted by *SmackoftheGods* 
_Chris,

I've sent you multiple PMs on Dendroboard and have received no response. This makes me a little nervous and a little unhappy. I have no ill-will toward you, and will not have any after this transaction. However, I do feel I should do you the courtesy of informing you that failure to respond to my inquiries in a timely manner will result in a dispute claim via paypal and negative feedback left on Dendroboard. I do apologize for the more severe tone of this e-mail, but the fact is I sent you your payment for these bromeliads almost a month ago and I have heard nothing from you regarding them. The only thing I've heard has been from (third party) who says you said the broms were shipped out last Monday. It has been over a week from when you supposedly shipped them and we haven't seen anything.

- Jake_



I feel like I’ve been perfectly reasonable. However, every other time I’ve had plants shipped to me they’ve arrived within a week of my payment. I feel bad about posting negative feedback because this is the only transaction in almost three years on Dendroboard I’ve ever had that has been a negative one. I would be willing to amend my feedback on this thread if there is a swift resolution to my issue, but I have done what I can to resolve this issue without getting anyone else involved.

----------


## BG

I'm skeptical to deal with Chris. I'm leaning toward the negotives.

----------

